# Fog Cabin Chiller



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Remembering how much intense discussion we had last year with the "Vortex Chiller Manual" thread, I thought I might pose a new question to ponder. Has anyone here seen the Fog Cabin chiller? The listing I posted below gives a description of what it does (looks pretty impressive, although they are showing it work indoors), but they seem to be pretty careful not to show the unit itself. I was just wondering if anyone here has ever gotten a good look at the unit itself, is it another Vortex variant or an all together new design?

http://www.theatrefx.com/moreinfo_fog_cabin.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd be surprised if it's anything more than a modified cooler.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Sounds like a modified cooler with baffles to force the fog threw the ice multiple times. I am sure it wont be long before someone buys it just to disect it.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

It's very suspect they don't show photos of it. I'm not one to purchase site unseen.


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

I have yet to see a fog chiller that I am happy with.


----------

